# Looking for 2 ratties in IL



## OurRatStory (Aug 12, 2013)

On pet finder I don't see anything that would work out for me so I have been looking on craigslist, but have only found a few. I would feel the most comfortable getting a rat from a rat rescue, but I can't find any rat rescues in IL, so I wondering if anyone new of any. Also I am looking for someone who is re-homing their rats in IL. 
Thanks : )


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been looking for a rescue in Illinois, but none of the ones around me take rats. Sorry, I wish I could help more!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

What part of IL do you live in. I often take in ratties and re-home them. I live in a college town where it is "cool" to own a rat until they realize a few weeks later it isn't for them. Thats when people contact me through friends. I just re-homed two beautiful dumbo girlies.


----------

